# WHAT ARE THE BEST MOVIES EVER



## tagzard (Dec 22, 2010)

quick im leavving and i need to know the best movies ever


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 22, 2010)

pulp fiction
shutter island
this are my personal favourite also try inception


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2010)

Read that "unbearable movies" thread. 

Those.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Terminator 2 is a good action film, the Star Wars Saga and the Lord of the Rings Trilogy..

better start downloading!


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 22, 2010)

requiem for a dream
pi
donnie darko
mean girls

also, lucky number slevin and running scared


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 22, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Terminator 2 is a good action film, the Star Wars Saga and the Lord of the Rings Trilogy..
> 
> better start downloading!


the old star wars saga are the best movie not all of em the newer ones are all right but nowhere near best


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 22, 2010)

The Room.


Best movie evar.


----------



## Mid123 (Dec 22, 2010)

Shawshank Rerdemption and Fight club.Must sees


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 22, 2010)

Kontroll, Kara no Kyoukai (Garden of Sinners), Magnolia, Gozu.

Edit: Forgot to mention Man Bites Dog.


----------



## Fluganox (Dec 22, 2010)

Back To The Future, part 2.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 22, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> The Room.
> 
> 
> Best movie evar.
> ...



i second gozu and man bites dog


----------



## Smuff (Dec 22, 2010)

H R  Puffnstuff


----------

